# One touch turn signal now blinks 6 times!



## rkilpa (Oct 25, 2013)

I searched high and low on a way to change the number of blinks when using the one touch turn signal feature on my 2009 E60 550i.

The I-drive has a setting that can enable a triple blink when checked, but I wanted more.

I couldn't find a method specific to the E60, but I did find a thread on another forum on changing the values in the nettodat.trc file of the light module of E9X models.

I read my LMA module with the triple blink box checked and then again when it was unchecked to confirm which value was changing in the hexcode of the nettodat file.

I found the same default values that were listed in the E9X example when I read my file, so I changed mine to the value that was indicated for 6 blinks and it worked!

Now my one touch turn signal blinks 6 times instead of 3 when I make a lane change.

If you have an E60 and would like help enabling this feature, let me know if you would like me to post instructions.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Post away please. Which line is it?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

Post the module and line!

Edit: anyone try this?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642182


----------



## rkilpa (Oct 25, 2013)

*The instructions that worked for me....*

For my 2009 E60 550i, the LMA module FSW_PSW. trc file has the following command:

MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK listed 3 times with _1, _2 and _3 at the end for 3 individual programmable key users.

Under each command there is either "wert_01" or "wert_02" for either 1 or 3 blinks.

Instead of adding a 3rd value, the following method changes the value of "wert_01" to whatever you want from 4 to 6 blinks. Make sure all key users are set to "wert_01".

Using NCSExpert, read the LMA module with the triple blink box unchecked. In addition to the FSW_PSW. trc file, you will get a NETTODAT.trc file. Rename the file something else and save it. (I used NETTODAT1blink.trc)

Now check the triple-blink box on your I-Drive and read the LMA module again. You will get a new NETTODAT.trc file. (I saved this as NETTODAT3blink.trc)

If you have NCSDummy, you could compare the files to see what value changed, or you can find the change manually. On my car the lines were 4th from the bottom:

Single Blink:
B 00341500,0010,28,24,28,2C,1E,2C,28,24,1E,*24*,28,24,00,00,00,00

Triple Blink:
B 00341500,0010,28,24,28,2C,1E,2C,28,24,1E,*2C*,28,24,00,00,00,00

The hexcode in* BOLD* is the value that changed.

From what I researched the following values can be substituted:

*13* = 4 blinks
*17* = 5 blinks
*BB* = 6 blinks

I substituted *BB* in the NETTODAT1blink.trc file and saved the file as NETTODAT.MAN

Then using NCSExpert, get to the step where you process ECU. After you choose LMA, you select "basic functions" button (F5) and select the "coapiCodeSgByNettoData" command and enter "NETTODAT.MAN" for "Nettodatenliste" and then click OK to write the module with the new value.

After turning the power off and on to the car, the one touch turn signal should hold your setting. If you ever check or uncheck the triple-blink option in the I-drive, the default values will be restored and you will need to program it again. So just leave it alone.


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> This code is not possible for F10, only for F20/30 (same like light in the door handle during reversing).
> 
> CU Oliver


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

i will have a try


----------



## Dgr8wun (Dec 12, 2016)

I tried this on my 09 535i and it does work, but it turns OFF my DLR. Once I turn my DLR back ON then the one touch goes back to 3 times.

Anyone else have this issue?

B 00341500,0010,28,24,28,24,28,2F,28,*2F*,28,27,28,27,00,00,00,00 ON (3x)
B 00341500,0010,28,24,28,24,28,2F,28,*07*,28,27,28,27,00,00,00,00 OFF (1X)


----------



## pavanbabut (Sep 15, 2016)

This method doesnt work if you want your DRLs to be ON, with DRLs ON, this setting only works until the car goes to deep sleep and then it reverts back to one.

Anyone got around this issue or have tried adding 3rd value into LMA module?


----------

